# Planning to relocate to Malaysia from India



## jln2273

Hi Dear Friends,

Am planning to relocate to Malaysia, can you people help me with your valuable suggestions, the questions are as below:

1. Need a job, where can I look out for this
2. In case am relocating (Individual first) later my family will shift. How much money do I need to sustain myself till the time I get a job (Am into Sales and Marketing of Software Products)
3. Which will be better place to stay with less expenses till I get into a job and which place will be suitable for me to stay after I have a job and my family is with me.

Awaiting your valuable feedback and inputs


----------



## Nemo.

Don't do it. You will prob not get a job and waste your money!


----------



## blondeyes

jln2273 said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Am planning to relocate to Malaysia, can you people help me with your valuable suggestions, the questions are as below:
> 
> 1. Need a job, where can I look out for this
> 2. In case am relocating (Individual first) later my family will shift. How much money do I need to sustain myself till the time I get a job (Am into Sales and Marketing of Software Products)
> 3. Which will be better place to stay with less expenses till I get into a job and which place will be suitable for me to stay after I have a job and my family is with me.
> 
> Awaiting your valuable feedback and inputs




Hello,

1. If you wanted to search for a job, take at Jobstreet

2. If u intend to stay in Kuala Lumpur. Here are some of the guidelines which might help you to calculate your total budgets

a) 3 Rooms Apartment Rental: RM1300 (inclusive of utilities bill)

b) Meals: Breakfast: RM5, luch:Rm8-Rm10, Dinner:RM8-10
[ It's much cheaper if you opt to cook at home ]

Transportation: Rm200-RM300 (this is for LRT and bus only).. if you opt to take a cab.. trust me.. it will cost you alot.


Actually, if you choose to be just as moderate people and don't go to clubs or spend much on branded items, then you can save around Rm1500-Rm2000 a month with Rm4000 monthly income. (as long as you don't have kids or family here) or else.. you can't save.


----------



## Charliecafe

You must have supports with your expertise and education background, if not you will have facing problem with your current situation. I have assist fews friends from India before due they all come with the way and advices with wrong way. At the end, they call for go back due listen his freinds advices. You should look some info's have proper advice you before come. Please alert, the information which have promised you everything without black & white...


----------



## Charliecafe

jln2273 said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Am planning to relocate to Malaysia, can you people help me with your valuable suggestions, the questions are as below:
> 
> 1. Need a job, where can I look out for this
> 2. In case am relocating (Individual first) later my family will shift. How much money do I need to sustain myself till the time I get a job (Am into Sales and Marketing of Software Products)
> 3. Which will be better place to stay with less expenses till I get into a job and which place will be suitable for me to stay after I have a job and my family is with me.
> 
> Awaiting your valuable feedback and inputs


Note: Position in 'sales & Marketing' your must have cv with your preciously 'Track Record', without it the company will not give the confirmation position for you. One more thing is most of the above position in Malaysia with paying by commission, no sale and no salary. In Malaysia min you must have RM 3000.00 to survive ...if less than that you will know how the life become difficult for you...

Normally, 'Sales' must have own transportation...

You come with normal visa to enter Malaysia and you plan to work at Malaysia but if you can't 100% get the jobs at Malaysia and maybe you'll be asking go back...you should understand it....accepted you've something can show to company in Malaysia...


----------

